# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Καθαρίσμος μικρών καναρινιων.

## renasochou

Καλησπέρα. Μετά από προσπάθεια 2 μηνών και κάτι, κατάφεραν να ζευγαρώσουν με επιτυχία τα καναρίνια μου. Έχω πλέον 3 μωρά καναρίνια. Το μεγαλύτερο είναι 19 ημερών. Το ερώτημα μου είναι αν πρέπει να καθαρίζουμε τα ποδαράκια τους γιατί παρόλο που, αλλάζω καθημερινά άμμο, επειδή περπατάνε χαμηλά, κολλάνε βρωμιές. Σήμερα καθάρισα το ένα μεν αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως δεν πρέπει να το κάνω.Και κάτι ακόμα. Αν πρέπει να έχω στη βάση του κλουβιού σχάρα αντί για το πλαστικό καπάκι που το καλυπτω με άμμο. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

Καλησπέρα.. Καλύτερα να υπάρχει σχάρα για να μην φτάνουν να τσιμπάνε από κάτω πεσμενες τροφές και κουτσουλιές απ τον πάτο

----------


## renasochou

Καλημέρα. Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Έβαλα τη σχάρα και όλα καλά. Είμαστε σχεδόν 30 ημερών και είμαστε πολύ καλά!.

----------

